# como armar fuente 12 volts?



## luixaso (Nov 26, 2007)

Tengo un transformador de salida 6 volts 3 mA y quisiera saber 
si es posible convertirlo en una fuente de 12 volts?'
Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2007)

No creo que sea de 3 mA (Miliamperes)

La conversion sera poco aconsejable y mas cara que comprar otro transformador.


----------



## ciri (Nov 26, 2007)

luixaso dijo:
			
		

> Tengo un transformador de salida 6 volts 3 mA y quisiera saber
> si es posible convertirlo en una fuente de 12 volts?'
> Gracias!



Creo que con un poco de suerte con 3mA prendes un led...


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 26, 2007)

De acuerdo, mejor ir por un transformador nuevo a menos que se le tenga mucho cariño a ese transformador.
3mA? no un led no prende.
Saludos.


----------



## luixaso (Nov 30, 2007)

Muchas Gracias por las respuestas!
Me Voy Corriendo a comprar uno nuevo!
de donde puedo sacar uno si no ?
de algun equipo de musica viejo ?
o de algun expansor de canales?
BUENO GRACIAS A TODoS!


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

luixaso dijo:
			
		

> Muchas Gracias por las respuestas!
> Me Voy Corriendo a comprar uno nuevo!



Diría que mas que comprar uno nuevo, te fijes bien, porque no tiene sentido que sea de 3mA..


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> luixaso dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los comentarios son para que te fijes bien en las caracteristicas del transformador. No puede ser de 3mA


----------



## Nimer (Nov 30, 2007)

Se lo hubieran dicho de primera, capaz se fue a comprar uno y cuando vuelve se da cuenta que es de 3 amperes


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Se lo hubieran dicho de primera, capaz se fue a comprar uno y cuando vuelve se da cuenta que es de 3 amperes



No era obvio?..

si no podes prender ni un led.. para que lo vas a usar?


----------



## luixaso (Dic 1, 2007)

Nimer dijo : Se lo hubieran dicho de primera, capaz se fue a comprar uno y cuando vuelve se da cuenta que es de 3 amperes 
Estuve a punto de ir!,diga q soy un rata!
PERDON !
El Transformador es de output: 6 volt,300 mA es un aiwa  ac adaptor modelo AC-A62HA 
Perdon a todos pero creo q igual creo q  los transformador de esta caract tienen esta salida
Ahora reformulo la pregunta :Es posible hacer una fuente de output:12 volts?
GRACIAS a TOdos Por las respuesta es un gran foro!


----------



## Nimer (Dic 1, 2007)

300mA es muy poca corriente.. No vale la pena..
Te recomiendo que si te vas a hacer una fuente, consigas un transformador de 1 Amper, mínimo.


----------



## ciri (Dic 1, 2007)

Si creo que es más fácil comprar un transformador de 1A, x 12v, aparte te va a ocupar menos espacio.. digo, porque para elevar los 6v a 12v, vas a tener que hacer todo un circuito..


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 1, 2007)

Es el circuito clásico que usan las fuentes de PC con el switch para cambiar de 110v a 220v
La corriente máxima será la mitad de la del transformador. En este caso 12v 150 mA


----------



## ciri (Dic 1, 2007)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Es el circuito clásico que usan las fuentes de PC con el switch para cambiar de 110v a 220v
> La corriente máxima será la mitad de la del transformador. En este caso 12v 150 mA



Em?.. por lo que entendí, el hablaba de 6V de continua.. el efecto sigue siendo el mismo?


----------



## luixaso (Dic 2, 2007)

GRACIAS A todos! LA verdad no esperaba respuestas tan rapidas y con solucion
la verdad q son unos mostros!Gracias!ME dejo de joder con el transformador de 6 volts y pregunto 

de donde puedo sacar uno ? de un grabador viejo?tengo un expansor de canales puede llegar a servir?
Bueno gracias a todos! voy a probar q onda con el circuito de Nilfred q desde  ya gracias maestro!
GRACIAS:ciri ,nilfred,fogonazo,nilmer


----------

